# Couple new ones



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Finally got a little time to turn a couple calls. Still getting the hang of things. Main thing i have learned so far is, you have to have vision, and be creative. And that i Love doing this.


----------



## bd1955 (Oct 11, 2011)

I've picked up a couple of calls from this guy and they are AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Good job

What kind of wood and finish are you using?


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Oak Burl with Mylands FP and then a poly clear coat. Im really happy with the way this wood is turning out.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

They look good, I would not have guess oak, got some nice sap color.

As a test, skip the FP and just sand to 600 (or go to a automotive store and pick up some very fine grit...I use the micro mesh up to 12,000 on CA finishes sometimes) seal the wood then use the poly. Let it dry and add a second coat to build up a even shine. Once it's dry and you buff, those calls will jump!

Keep going, I like them


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Good looking Barrels!! I would recommend staying away from the poly as it will begin to break down over time. Spar Urethane works well on non oily woods. I have been experimenting on many different finishes over the years and the best by far is a CA finish, it holds up to the abuse and doesnt break down over time from water, bug spray ect...


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok will do that. I have heard alot about CA finish but just not have had time to experiment with it. Is there any certain routine or practice that yall do to apply the CA finish? Maybe i can check out youtube and see if there are anytips on there. Thanks for the compliments and tips


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I use BLO (Boiled linseed oil) and CA.

When the item is sanded and ready for the finish, while on the lathe, I take a paper towel and put a drop or two on the paper. Turn on the lathe and run it up and down the item (what ever I'm turning), then on the same piece of paper towel on the same spot a few drops of CA, then wipe once down the full length then back and forth until it shines up. The paper towel folded over and medium CA. Thin CA will soak in the towel and does not work good for me, only medium or thick. Just repeat this process until you get the finish your wanting. I usually do 5-10 coats. I do not sand between coats. There are some good videos on youtube.

Do not glob on the CA. Keep the coats small and you will not get into problems. I never have rags around my lathe. I do not use any accelerator. Keeping the towel moving and the BLO will friction dry the CA.

Use a buffer for the final shine. I use White Diamond compound. I got this many years ago from HUT and still have the majority of the bar left...others use stuff like plastix or even the white car polish (not the wax) 

If you do not have a buffer and don't want to buy one of the "systems", you can make one pretty cheap. All thread rod with bolts and a small block of wood on the end through your headstock and some buffing wheels + nuts will do the same as any expensive system. Keep the wheels clean and your good to go.

Practice Practice Practice. Some people have no problems doing the CA finish, some it takes a little time but when it happens you will know it and your turning projects will look so much better. They will get that POP


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

turnemNburnem said:


> Ok will do that. I have heard alot about CA finish but just not have had time to experiment with it. Is there any certain routine or practice that yall do to apply the CA finish? Maybe i can check out youtube and see if there are anytips on there. Thanks for the compliments and tips


If you ask 1000 people, you'll probably get 1000 different answers.

Youtube has a ton of helpful videos to watch and get different view points. Find something you like and try to do it yourself:
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=applying+a+CA+finish&aq=f


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's a link to this being discussed before. You may find it helpful: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=314414&highlight=APPLY+CA+FINISH


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> .* I never have rags around my lathe. *


"GOSPEL TRUTH" here !!!!!!

*ONLY paper towels.*. Only takes one experience with the spinning lathe grabbing a cloth towel and pulling yore hand into the lathe to learn this lesson. (don't ask me how I know...):biggrin:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

There are many methods to applying the CA, i found that if i apply it driectly from the bottle "Thin CA" close to 12 oclock on the call as it is spinning and use a paper towel at 3 oclock to smooth it out i can make one swipe across the call from one end to the other in one motion, the trick to the CA finish is the type of accelerator you use, I use NCF aresol accelerator. I do not worry if I have some lines on my call because I apply about 8-12 coats of CA, and then begin wet sanding with 600 grit automotive clear coat sand paper to knock out any lines and finish up with 1000 grit. You have to keep it wet and moving otherwise you will sand through your finish. Then I follow up with metal polish white 7 then green, then finish it off with liquid automotive clear coat scratch remover.

Robert


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow there ARE many different ways to do it. I will try yalls methods and hopefully i will have a good turn out. I really appreciate the help and i will post again once i have completed a couple trial runs. Thanks guys. By the way, this is so addicting i think its worse than my addiction for copenhagen :biggrin: 

On another note, im trying to think of something to make for my wife for christmas. Now remember i just started this so all i have right now is my collet chuck and 5/8's expanding mandrel. Any ideas?


----------

